# Rentals & Rides in Tri-Cities, Seattle



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

I am going to be in the Tri-Cities (Pasco) for 3 days later this month on business, wondering if anyone has any recommendations on where to rent a nice bike and then where to ride 60-70 miles... later the same week, going to be in Seattle for 3 days also, looking for the same info. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Recycled Cycles in Seattle near the university is the way to go. 

http://www.recycledcycles.com/

Cascade has all sorts of rides...

http://www.cascade.org/EandR/Activities_Calendar.cfm?query=cascadefreedailyride

Oh, and King County makes a great free bike map. Many of the shops have them, or google King Co WA bike map, and I'd bet you could get one sent to you for free. All the big routes are on it.


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

*Welcome!*

NC,
I actually live in the Tri-cities...if you are looking for good rides or rentals...check out Scott's cycles in Kennewick right on hwy 395. Good bunch of guys and will more than likely steer you in the right direction. Or... check out Markees Bicycles in Richland (he has 2 shops, check the Richland shop and ask for Nathan) They both can give you ride maps of the area. If you are here during the week, there are club rides (Chinook Club) from Tri-city Court Club on Edison and Court in Kennewick MWF at 6pm, and Saturday at 9 am form Espresso World in Richland (on George Washington Way) Both rides have multiple levels of riders to hook up with. During the week the rides are 30-40 miles and on the weekends, the rides are 50-80 miles. Hope to see you there...


----------



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

*Q for Mootinator*

Moot:
Thanks for the info. Unfortunately it doesn't look like like I'll be able to utilize either of those shops for rentals because now I am flying into Portland and driving up and don't arrive in Pasco until about 8:30 Saturday night. So it looks like I will have to rent a bike in Portland and then bring it with me. Which sucks because I am driving to Seattle after Pasco and would have preferred to take a more direct route than back through Portland to drop off a rental bike...

Is there a Sunday ride from Espresso World, or anyplace else?

Thanks.


----------

